# email for Dr. Frye?



## Dragonette (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,
I'm sorry if this is not an okay or appropriate thing to post, 
but I am trying to contact Dr. Frye through his website and I cannot create an account, which is necessary to sending the email. Does anyone have a regular email address that you could PM me so I could email him? Once again I apologize if this is inappropriate, and thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

no account needed.. [email protected]

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/drfrye.html


----------

